# Jobs in Japan?



## obel

Hi! I'm fascinated by Japan in general, and Japanese clothing and movies in particular. It would be a dream for me to live in Japan for a shorter or longer period. I wonder if this is at all possible. Are there any jobs available for an English speaking person?


----------



## Joppa

obel said:


> Hi! I'm fascinated by Japan in general, and Japanese clothing and movies in particular. It would be a dream for me to live in Japan for a shorter or longer period. I wonder if this is at all possible. Are there any jobs available for an English speaking person?


The number of expat openings have reduced considerably since the collapse of Lehman Bros and the continuing slow growth. You now need specialist skills or experience which are in demand by foreign capital (gaishi) corporations, as they are still the major recruiters of expat workers. 

To get a work visa, the minimum requirement is a university degree or ten-year experience in the relevant field (more difficult to demonstrate). You fist need to obtain a certificate of eligibility (for a visa), and then apply for a visa itself in your own country. It's now possible to come over as a visitor (Norwegians get a 90-day stay without a visa), and then once you find a sponsor, can apply for COE and work visa within Japan.

For English speakers, the popular way to work in Japan has been teaching English in many conversation classes, but jobs are dwindling because of decline in student numbers and recent collapse of some large language schools. If you are a Norwegian, and thus not a native English speaker, you will face difficulties as schools prefer native speakers from UK and Ireland, Australia, NZ, US and Canada.


----------



## Rube

A lot of gaijins work in bars or restaurants, the pay is bad, barely enough for rent but a lot do seem to get by. Also you don't get paid here weekly, you get paid on average a month after so plan on a month to find a job and a month before you get paid.


----------



## Joppa

Rube said:


> A lot of gaijins work in bars or restaurants, the pay is bad, barely enough for rent but a lot do seem to get by. Also you don't get paid here weekly, you get paid on average a month after so plan on a month to find a job and a month before you get paid.


Most of those who work in bars and restaurants are doing so illegally ('working on tourist visa' as they say), or are in Japan in another category so are legal (such as students, married to Japanese, longterm residents, as a side job, working holiday - Norwegians are ineligible etc).


----------



## Rube

Joppa said:


> Most of those who work in bars and restaurants are doing so illegally


Yes.....but they have fun.


----------



## obel

Sounds very difficult! Is this the case all over eastern asia (korea, china etc)? Anyway, Japan has a special place in my life. 
I don't have any prospects of getting a job within a Norwegian (or western) company working in Japan. I have a master degree in art, which is pretty useless most places, but maybe can give me some sort of artist residency within Japan. However, the ones I've checked out seem to cost a lot of money (free/with grant is what I'm looking for) and seems very hard to get. So I'm not sure it's the right plan.


----------



## djrajn

same here. I also like japan so much! Wish to live deir!
Tryn to find a job..

M frm hotel industry, college almost over,,,,, under trainin for 6months! Till january!


----------



## vaibhav

I also feel a similar interest. Hence hoping to find a decent MBA programme in Japan where placements are good. DO u guys knw any good insititute i can aim at.

I heard good things about International University of japan, Waseda and keio business Schools so far.:juggle:


----------



## djrajn

vaibhav said:


> I also feel a similar interest. Hence hoping to find a decent MBA programme in Japan where placements are good. DO u guys knw any good insititute i can aim at.
> 
> I heard good things about International University of japan, Waseda and keio business Schools so far.:juggle:


Try on embassy site....... There i hv seen sm scholarship for indians


----------



## vaibhav

djrajn said:


> Try on embassy site....... There i hv seen sm scholarship for indians


That is there yes, but what colleges offer good placements?

I will be able to handle the financial aspect of post graduation i feel!:juggle:


----------



## djrajn

vaibhav said:


> That is there yes, but what colleges offer good placements?
> 
> I will be able to handle the financial aspect of post graduation i feel!:juggle:



Good you got that 
Well sorry brother i cant make sure which college will have better placements..


----------



## vaibhav

djrajn said:


> Good you got that
> Well sorry brother i cant make sure which college will have better placements..


Could you tell me the best mba schools . The ones people aim to go?
The ones i found were:
International University Of Japan
Hitotsubashi University 
Waseda Business school


----------



## djrajn

a japan resident user can help better. Me also in india right now. getting prepared to japan.! If possible then wil find any job or will go on study purpose


----------



## vaibhav

djrajn said:


> a japan resident user can help better. Me also in india right now. getting prepared to japan.! If possible then wil find any job or will go on study purpose


Which field are u in , if i may ask. Me In delhi, in my last year of grad in management field.

Do u think there are jobs available for management people?lane:


----------



## djrajn

vaibhav said:


> Which field are u in , if i may ask. Me In delhi, in my last year of grad in management field.
> 
> Do u think there are jobs available for management people?lane:


Me also from delhi.. I reside in west side of the city..
i was from engineering but didnt got admission where i needed..! 
Then i went for hotel management. Right now doing that under training with the hotel crowne plaza(the suryaa, new friends colony)

M thinking to do mba after that. Or to go back to engineering. because working out the field is very difficult.

Also last year of b.a. 3rd year with arts subjects. And believe all goes out my mind.


----------



## vaibhav

djrajn said:


> Me also from delhi.. I reside in west side of the city..
> i was from engineering but didnt got admission where i needed..!
> Then i went for hotel management. Right now doing that under training with the hotel crowne plaza(the suryaa, new friends colony)
> 
> M thinking to do mba after that. Or to go back to engineering. because working out the field is very difficult.
> 
> Also last year of b.a. 3rd year with arts subjects. And believe all goes out my mind.



I am doubtful of jobs for us guys straight away(cos they might not understand the colleges and courses of Delhi), Hence thinking of MBA. I am doing BBS right now. So MBA is the next step for me. But i google about japan MBA, the results are very inconsistent. 

Hence, a bit confused.


----------



## djrajn

vaibhav said:


> I am doubtful of jobs for us guys straight away(cos they might not understand the colleges and courses of Delhi), Hence thinking of MBA. I am doing BBS right now. So MBA is the next step for me. But i google about japan MBA, the results are very inconsistent.
> 
> Hence, a bit confused.


Hmmm.. Need to ask any local from japan.


----------



## vaibhav

djrajn said:


> Hmmm.. Need to ask any local from japan.


Dont knw anyone there..


----------



## Joppa

All I know about business schools in Japan (those that are notionally similar to MBA-awarding institutions in English-speaking countries) is that they are a recent innovation in Japan's educational scene. The private Keio University established its own MBA programme in 1978, but most other courses are from more recent years (majority since 2003 when the law changed to allow graduate schools less geared to academic research but professional development for existing executives).

Only courses at Keio University and Nagoya Commercial University confer internationally-acredited MBAs. Other instutuitions offer Masters recognised by Japan's Ministry of Education.

If you want to study in English, your choice is more limited. But you can study for a few US, Canadian and UK MBA at their satellite schools, and more courses by distance learning.

As for your employability with Japanese MBA, it depends on your field, your expertise and Japanese ability (though this isn't always essential). Your best bet is working for foreign capital (gaishi) corporations, which are still the major employers of non-Japanese staff. But since the collapse of Lehman Brothers and the continuing downturn in economy, jobs are hard to find and many executives have been made redundant, and quite a few overseas firms have pulled out of Japan altogether (and a few following the March earthquake and nuclear fallout).

If you do want to study in Japan, then treat it as a stage in your professional development rather than a way of gaining employment in Japan. You may find the best way of being recruited is locally (in India) by big financial houses, and then get a transfer to Japan (and your MBA may well come in useful).


----------



## vaibhav

Joppa said:


> All I know about business schools in Japan (those that are notionally similar to MBA-awarding institutions in English-speaking countries) is that they are a recent innovation in Japan's educational scene. The private Keio University established its own MBA programme in 1978, but most other courses are from more recent years (majority since 2003 when the law changed to allow graduate schools less geared to academic research but professional development for existing executives).
> 
> Only courses at Keio University and Nagoya Commercial University confer internationally-acredited MBAs. Other instutuitions offer Masters recognised by Japan's Ministry of Education.
> 
> If you want to study in English, your choice is more limited. But you can study for a few US, Canadian and UK MBA at their satellite schools, and more courses by distance learning.
> 
> As for your employability with Japanese MBA, it depends on your field, your expertise and Japanese ability (though this isn't always essential). Your best bet is working for foreign capital (gaishi) corporations, which are still the major employers of non-Japanese staff. But since the collapse of Lehman Brothers and the continuing downturn in economy, jobs are hard to find and many executives have been made redundant, and quite a few overseas firms have pulled out of Japan altogether (and a few following the March earthquake and nuclear fallout).
> 
> If you do want to study in Japan, then treat it as a stage in your professional development rather than a way of gaining employment in Japan. You may find the best way of being recruited is locally (in India) by big financial houses, and then get a transfer to Japan (and your MBA may well come in useful).


Thanks..
I am aiming for University of japan
Hitotsubashi and waseda business schools..
it might be tough to get a job in japan.. but i would also try for singapore, china and other countries.. 
i was wondering how is the placement scenario in japan for these 3 univ..?


----------



## Joppa

vaibhav said:


> Thanks..
> I am aiming for University of japan
> Hitotsubashi and waseda business schools..
> it might be tough to get a job in japan.. but i would also try for singapore, china and other countries..
> i was wondering how is the placement scenario in japan for these 3 univ..?


University of Japan (Nichidai) is a mega private university with inconsistent reputation, depending on your field of study. They are big in sports, and give sports scholarship to promising sportsmen and women. 
Hitotsubashi is a top state university with impeccable reputation. 
Waseda is one of the best private unis, a great rival of Keio.

I've just looked at Waseda Business School prospectus and they don't mention any placement - only classroom work and seminars.
Hitotsubashi BS offers internships for those on 2-year full time programme.
Nippon Uni BS again makes no mention of internships.


----------



## vaibhav

Joppa said:


> University of Japan (Nichidai) is a mega private university with inconsistent reputation, depending on your field of study. They are big in sports, and give sports scholarship to promising sportsmen and women.
> Hitotsubashi is a top state university with impeccable reputation.
> Waseda is one of the best private unis, a great rival of Keio.
> 
> I've just looked at Waseda Business School prospectus and they don't mention any placement - only classroom work and seminars.
> Hitotsubashi BS offers internships for those on 2-year full time programme.
> Nippon Uni BS again makes no mention of internships.


Even i got a very inconsistent response for IUJ.. some websites say its the best.. some dont even mention it.. so where do u suggest i could aim at?


----------



## Joppa

vaibhav said:


> Even i got a very inconsistent response for IUJ.. some websites say its the best.. some dont even mention it.. so where do u suggest i could aim at?


Nippon Uni is a massive university with numerous faculties and campuses, and reputation depends very much on where and what you study. According Japan uni ranking, it's usually in the bottom third of private unis.
Even though I have no first-hand experience of business schools in Japan (many executives I know have been sponsored by their company - all expenses paid - at Harvard, Yale, Wharton, Columbia, LSE etc), I'd say Hitotsubashi, Waseda or Keio.

Can you afford fees and high living costs in Tokyo for one or two years?


----------



## vaibhav

Joppa said:


> Nippon Uni is a massive university with numerous faculties and campuses, and reputation depends very much on where and what you study. According Japan uni ranking, it's usually in the bottom third of private unis.
> Even though I have no first-hand experience of business schools in Japan (many executives I know have been sponsored by their company - all expenses paid - at Harvard, Yale, Wharton, Columbia, LSE etc), I'd say Hitotsubashi, Waseda or Keio.
> 
> Can you afford fees and high living costs in Tokyo for one or two years?



I read some where that it was round abt 60,00,000 yen for 2 years. i think i would be able to handle it.. i would try and get a part time job for myself as well. 

One more question if i may,

What are the chances of a management graduate student from india getting a job there? my degree is quite reputed in India and have internship experience of over 6 months.


----------



## Joppa

vaibhav said:


> What are the chances of a management graduate student from india getting a job there? my degree is quite reputed in India and have internship experience of over 6 months.


I honestly don't know. I have seen some Indians working at finance houses in Japan (some have appeared on CNBC) but I don't know what your prospect will be. You just have to find out for yourself when you get there.

One thing I know is employment for a lucrative post like in finance and banking is hard to come by in the current climate, when firms are downsizing and cutting costs.


----------



## vaibhav

Joppa said:


> I honestly don't know. I have seen some Indians working at finance houses in Japan (some have appeared on CNBC) but I don't know what your prospect will be. You just have to find out for yourself when you get there.
> 
> One thing I know is employment for a lucrative post like in finance and banking is hard to come by in the current climate, when firms are downsizing and cutting costs.


I am actually Majoring in Marketing, I guess that makes it even tougher for me to get a job.. 

Well, thank you so much for ur advice, i will ultimately aim at Hitotsubashi and Waseda. 



lane:


----------



## Joppa

vaibhav said:


> I am actually Majoring in Marketing, I guess that makes it even tougher for me to get a job.


If you are selling things in Japan, you need excellent - fluent - Japanese in speaking and writing. 



> Well, thank you so much for ur advice, i will ultimately aim at Hitotsubashi and Waseda.


Enjoy your time there - it's a fascinating country. And good Indian restaurants abound - I went to one in Ginza only a few weeks ago.


----------



## vaibhav

Joppa said:


> If you are selling things in Japan, you need excellent - fluent - Japanese in speaking and writing.
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your time there - it's a fascinating country.


Thanks !


----------



## djrajn

vaibhav said:


> Thanks !


Hmmm..

I need to complete my training first


----------



## djrajn

to learn japnese in delhi i heard nihongo institute is best.

Inform me if u think to start.


----------



## vaibhav

djrajn said:


> to learn japnese in delhi i heard nihongo institute is best.
> 
> Inform me if u think to start.



I am thinking of giving gmat in nov. if i get a good enough score, i will start with Japanese then. probably will have 4 months of training till the time i go there.


----------



## djrajn

ok buddy! Good luck!


----------

